# VA/DC wednesday night group rides?



## cantdog (Apr 29, 2005)

Or any routes leaving from Arlington/Clarendon Area? I stopped by Revolution Bikes, and they best they could do was tell me to drive to Nokesville, or ride the Mt. Vernon and W&OD. Tried explaining that I was looking for road routes, but either they are a bit dim, or every cyclist in the city uses multi use trails to train. 

Help?


----------



## cptab (Sep 12, 2002)

*Not surprising*

Not surprising that the shop was less than helpful. Each time I went there to test a bike, I was met by attitude and/or poor customer. It is a shame, b/c they have a good location, but I'd rather drive a few extra miles to one of a number of other shops. I will say, however, that when you do get an experiences member of the staff, they are very good. Unfortunately, I've mostly met the others. their loss.

I think you should check out www.waba.org or www.bikepptc.org if you have not already checked them out. waba will have links to many other clubs (including bikepptc.org) and I think some more competitive clubs meet in the Clarendon and DC area. the other groups are more informal 'meet and ride' type of things.


----------



## Dctrofspin (Mar 10, 2004)

Why drive anywhere, the best bike shop on the East Coast is right next door...the Bicycle Pro Shop.


----------



## bas (Jul 30, 2004)

cantdog said:


> Or any routes leaving from Arlington/Clarendon Area? I stopped by Revolution Bikes, and they best they could do was tell me to drive to Nokesville, or ride the Mt. Vernon and W&OD. Tried explaining that I was looking for road routes, but either they are a bit dim, or every cyclist in the city uses multi use trails to train.
> 
> Help?



Reston too far? reston bike club.

I do the pptc tues/thurs rides @ wakefield in springfield, VA.

There is a ride sunday mornings from capitol hill bike shop I think.. in DC
but your not going to get me in the city!


----------



## varoadie (Feb 4, 2005)

I like Revolution in Arlington but they are clueless. It's basically a self serve place and I try and get in and out as fast as possible. They are more concerned with how the water bottles are stacked and if the windows are clean than helping anyone. Last time I was in there and purchased a couple of tires, I could not understand anything the cashier said to me because of her accent. I quit saying "what?" or "could you repeat that"!

As far as street riding go to the aforementioned websites.


----------



## cneber (Apr 5, 2005)

my advice... www.bikepptc.org great group of people and cue sheets for local rides


----------



## cantdog (Apr 29, 2005)

varoadie said:


> I like Revolution in Arlington but they are clueless. It's basically a self serve place and I try and get in and out as fast as possible. They are more concerned with how the water bottles are stacked and if the windows are clean than helping anyone. Last time I was in there and purchased a couple of tires, I could not understand anything the cashier said to me because of her accent. I quit saying "what?" or "could you repeat that"!
> 
> As far as street riding go to the aforementioned websites.



Ah, the Lithuanian girl?

Yeah, I went in there. Asked about routes...said she didnt know anything. So I asked her where she was from. She said Lithuania....I said neat. She then got all offended that I wasnt more interested in her country. I'm completely serious. She got even more irritated when I asked her, ''well, if Lithuania was so great, why are you in northern virginia?"


I went and rode around Clifton today, quite nice.


----------



## varoadie (Feb 4, 2005)

Cantdog, there is the tall attractive girl, I thought she was Russian but you may be right then there's a shorter girl, can't guess that ones origins. I don't go to that shop too much unless I am in the area calling on clients, then when I have nothing to do for an hour I cruise in there. I wanted a Revolution Jersey but I'm not paying $89 or $99 for it! I asked one of the employees that "if they ever go on sale and if/when they do could you please contact me"? but she ignored my request and for me to "kep cheg bak zen we se eef have size" Whatever....

Ha!!!!!


----------



## cptab (Sep 12, 2002)

*Bike Pro Shop may offer a group ride.*

I think it might still sponsor a weekly group ride. Give them a buzz. It is also a good place to shop.


----------



## orcanova (Aug 27, 2006)

There is a Tuesday evening group ride out of Spokes Etc. on Quaker Lane in Arlandria. I never rode with them but they ride past my house.


----------



## bas (Jul 30, 2004)

orcanova said:


> There is a Tuesday evening group ride out of Spokes Etc. on Quaker Lane in Arlandria. I never rode with them but they ride past my house.



I've seen them a couple times - figured thats where they were going from. They must hope onto the W&OD maybe?

I've seen them in Fairlington going west on Abingdon st.


----------



## orcanova (Aug 27, 2006)

I think they go down Braddock or somewhere similar, to Commonwealth Ave. out to Eisenhower Ave., and maybe do repeats out there...


----------

